

You know the future has come when something like THIS happens... - mikemoka
http://www.news.va/en

======
bediger
I disagree. The Pope tweeting a bull or encyclical, that's like some 1951
version of The Future, where The Future is just like 1951 except everyone
takes the Helobus to work. It's The Jetsons, nothing more.

When The Future really gets here, it will be obvious, but only in retrospect,
and a few things will be major puzzles.

------
mikemoka
That depends on who you are and what you think about when you think about
future. For some 70 years old men the present world might already feel like
the Matrix in some ways.

